# Chicken wing



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

I got a box of chicken wings today for Storm to give once a week to clean his teeth. He didn't even try and eat it, he just batted it around the kitchen floor then carried it around the flat. It was then left there for hours, so I threw it away in the end. He isn't even interested in chunks of chicken breast as a treat! Any of you experienced this?

Ems xxx


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Mine carry the chicken around the house. Think they like to leave blood stains on the living room carpet.

I have 1 cat that loves wings but the other 2 will eat them some times and not others.


its cats being them fussy selves


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I find it's best to give them when they are hungry, and I also get Chris to slice into the flesh a bit here and there as well.

Sometimes they chomp them down within 30 mins but other times they like to play with them and run off and hide them somewhere  :lol:

Does Storm like cooked chicken? what you could do is start off with cooked chicken and gradually cook it less and less, until eventually he's scoffing the raw stuff


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Hmm, and I thought Woodside cattery fed some raw, you would think he would be used to it.
Have you tried any other kinds of meat, or chicken necks? I have recently had a breakthrough by lightly searing some meats before serving to The Masters, and they have eaten much more, even kidney which they avoided raw.


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

I have one boy that loves a raw chicken wing, while the other will give it a lick and then walk off. When they were first given them, I had some spare cardboard boxes lying around. The chicken wings were taken into the box and thoroughly enjoyed. Also stopped them from dragging it around the house which my husband hates!


----------



## Shadow70 (May 29, 2011)

This is really interesting. I haven't heard of feeding a chicken wing to cats before. Is it a raw wing complete with the bone? I was always told not to feed my cats any chicken on the bone because the bone can splinter and get stuck in their throats (this was many years ago and I guess things change).

So how often do they get fed a chicken wing? Is it solely to help keep their teeth clean or to supplement their diet as well?


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Louise said he used to do it with her too! 

Will try those tips, see if he likes it, I guess I'm used to Sooty being obsessed with all things meaty it was slightly surreal to see Storm just play with it! 

You shouldn't give chicken with cooked bones but raw is good for their teeth! If they love chicken its also a bit of a treat!


----------



## Shadow70 (May 29, 2011)

missye87 said:


> You shouldn't give chicken with cooked bones but raw is good for their teeth! If they love chicken its also a bit of a treat!


Thanks for explaining, now I understand. Next time I go shopping I'll get some for my two.


----------

